# LFTS 11/13



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Well I will start this thing. Heading out the door to Lapeer Public. Should be a good one. Good luck all and shoot straight!

Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

Snowing and 33 degrees in Bad Axe. I’ve had lots of action the last two days. Just need one to cooperate. Cofffee and I’m out the door!


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

y2ba said:


> Snowing and 33 degrees in Bad Axe. I’ve had lots of action the last two days. Just need one to cooperate. Cofffee and I’m out the door!


Aren't you supposed to be working. Lol good luck. Up at the rack shack having coffee, nice weather..


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks calm out there now. Going to add an extra layer this morning as it appears that the wind will pick up to about 8 mph in a bit.

Good luck all! Shoot straight and get those harnesses on!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Another chilly one. Let's go..


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

🤠👍


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I’m in, this is it the last day of bow hunting for the year. It’s chilly out there, shoot straight stay warm and good luck fellas !
Flight


----------



## peacemaker68 (Nov 1, 2019)

Fresh 3 inches of snow this morning here! Should make for some good blood trailing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I’m ready!!! Good luck guys


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow…looks like we have 3-4” of snow on the ground here in Cass. Haven’t had too many bow hunts in this much snow. Hopefully it’s a memorable morning! My last hurrah for bow season. I’ll head home mid day, regroup, and prep for a one day trip for the opener. Good luck everyone!


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm in, lenawee county. Brown it's down today. Good luck


----------



## Sunshinetim (12 mo ago)

I'm in. Box blind today over food plot. Wind isn't right for morning sit in my shooter stand. He will be coming from upwind tonight


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm going to let my area settle down from yesterday and cut up my deer today.
I'll be back Tuesday.
Good luck out there today!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Heading out now. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Lost the barn in 2009 and 20 some years of racks besides any of the big ones that were mounted in each of our houses. Dad started the “wall of fame” with pics of kills for everyone. I see some of his and gramps racks have made it back to wall now as well! Glad to be hunting today took yesterday off to drive and watch our Orioles play in Mendon in the state semifinals of 8 man football. Good luck everyone here is a look at the pole barn our gathering spot!



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Just got seated in the blind, a little wet from the falling snow. 
good luck sportsmen/women


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hoping to see the crack of dawn and hear the crack of an arrow shortly after.


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

4-5” of fresh snow. 8 deer in cut corn on walk in. Sitting the box blind overlooking the corn.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Too nice of a morning not to slide outback. Deer moving on cams last night. Good luck, enjoy the morning.


----------



## Crazy Bird Hunter (Jun 23, 2005)

In and ready. Good luck everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fishgod (Nov 8, 2011)

I’m in. Sitting in the condo blind in Ottawa between the rivers. 32 degrees and a dusting of snow on the ground. Fingers crossed that a decent shows today. Good luck to all out today. This is my last chance with a bow until December. Shoot straight all. Let’s spill some red!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Wood Tick (Oct 19, 2007)

25 flurries N wind EUP. All set in box. Saw two bucks chasing does around last night behind camp . Arrived UP at camp too late to get set and go out back. Just happy to watch with a good bourbon 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

Back at it again. Hoping more than just the little ones moving today. Didn't get quite as cold as they said here. Only about 30°

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## KenTrost (Dec 24, 2020)

Having trouble staying focused when it's so dead calm and me being a little bit hungover.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

will sit today out, and play with my little one this afternoon. 
one more night of work.
monday mid day i will venture out and drop off a few things to the blind, so i will not need to carry them out on the opener.
plan to be in the stand early, and be in it till after dark each day till sunday, 
Hopefully some of the things i seen this year in this area start to plan out for rifle.
see alot of deer during early bow, but struck out big time last year during gun.
moved the blind 100 yards this year to have better view of the thick stuff, as i see last year the deer did not do what i thought they would do.
GOOD LUCK TO ALL.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

jiggerjarvi said:


> Just got seated in the blind, a little wet from the falling snow.
> good luck sportsmen/women


Good luck. Hope you find a...


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Anyone have any tips/tricks to quiet down ladder stands? 

I’m about ready to scrap all 4 of them that we’ve bought in the last 2 years as we’ve had to replace hang ones….


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Light dusting of snow and 28 degrees. 
Couldn’t ask for a more picture perfect morning.
I’ve been there Ken. Hope you brought water!
Good luck all


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Lots of snow in Berrien County. Got 8" last night. Trees are hanging very low. They were touching the top of my truck driving down the road. Had to change gears and hunt out of the skybox, because I'm sure the trail to my other stands were plugged up.


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

Just shot one. First buck with a decoy. Don't get too excited QDMers ain't going to like this one !!! 🤣


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)




----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

dewy6068 said:


> Anyone have any tips/tricks to quiet down ladder stands?
> 
> I’m about ready to scrap all 4 of them that we’ve bought in the last 2 years as we’ve had to replace hang ones….
> 
> ...


I've wondered if those family traditions ladder stands would make noise. Seem to be very solidly built. Quite pricey though.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

Letting things settle here. Brother is flying in from Nashville to hunt the opener with me. Did take this guy last night. Good luck.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

This one needs a few more years


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

LabtechLewis said:


> Good luck. Hope you find a...
> 
> View attachment 866165


Make sure you go to sound off and put that in the plate thread!
And here is your wish…..from yesterday


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Up at camp. What a beautiful morning!
Sitting in a blind overlooking the small swamp.2 does right as it got light. My buddy Andy shot a nice 6 pt last night.
Good Luck All!!


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

tom_the_chemist said:


> I've wondered if those family traditions ladder stands would make noise. Seem to be very solidly built. Quite pricey though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


They are expensive Tom but you get what you pay for. Definitely the most sturdy ladder stand I have ever used and they are quiet. Have 4 of them and no regrets.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I had a young 8 pt go by at 70 yards about 10 minutes ago crisp and 32° with a NW wind here in Branch County.
Flight


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

Up 25' in GT county in a spot I wasn't planning on hunting, but someone stole my trail camera so I figure they want a new hunter that is in the woods way too much in their spot.

Hopefully they are running like they were yesterday, decided to have family breakfast and take my daughter out to scout a couple spots for Tues and get some cameras switched around. Saw 4 bucks out chasing or seeking and 3 of them were nice.

I was pretty tired this morning but I knew this spot was gonna have some snow so I crawled out of bed and went over.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Lost the barn in 2009 and 20 some years of racks besides any of the big ones that were mounted in each of our houses. Dad started the “wall of fame” with pics of kills for everyone. I see some of his and gramps racks have made it back to wall now as well! Glad to be hunting today took yesterday off to drive and watch our Orioles play in Mendon in the state semifinals of 8 man football. Good luck everyone here is a look at the pole barn our gathering spot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell of great looking trophy room


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

HunterJake22 said:


> following up from my deer last night. shot a big 9. I hit him a touch back because he was quartered away. He acted like a gut it. Two big leaps and then SLOWLY walking off. Bedded down probably 60 yards from impact. Got up. Bedded down again. I backed out til first light. I found him in that bed this morning. Yotes found him first and made quick work. I am disappointed to say the least. He had a giant beautiful body. I still managed to get 1 back strap, 1 hind quarter, 1 shoulder, neck meat, and some scraps for the grinder and dogs. but definitely not what I hold myself to. Tagged out, bitter sweet. Here’s him in velvet, then dead in his bed.


Congrats on another beautiful buck Jake great season! Now start coyote trapping/hunting. Way to go man.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

dewy6068 said:


> X-stands are terrible, don’t waste your money.
> 
> I think I’m going to take all of them down this summer and weld them all together solid and add reinforcing structure to ladders.
> 
> ...


I have several Muddy stands. Comfortable quiet and well built. Not noisy at all.


----------



## kirkt (Oct 8, 2014)

peacemaker68 said:


> Here he is! Nice 7 point. He came in cruising to 15 yards. Got the tactacam rolling and drawn just in time to stop him in a lane. I shot and he ran off acting not even hit. After a few second he started spinning and crashing around. Ended up dying just 50 yards from the stand. Got the back of the lungs and the liver. Could’ve been a few inches forward but dead deer so I’m not complaining! Finally got it done after a bunch of close calls these last few days! Definitely one of the prettiest mornings I’ve ever sat in the woods, nice buck to top it off!
> View attachment 866206
> 
> View attachment 866207
> ...


Great buck and awesome pictures congrats 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

aacosta said:


> View attachment 866199
> 
> Story later, work to do


Congrats


----------



## kirkt (Oct 8, 2014)

HunterJake22 said:


> following up from my deer last night. shot a big 9. I hit him a touch back because he was quartered away. He acted like a gut it. Two big leaps and then SLOWLY walking off. Bedded down probably 60 yards from impact. Got up. Bedded down again. I backed out til first light. I found him in that bed this morning. Yotes found him first and made quick work. I am disappointed to say the least. He had a giant beautiful body. I still managed to get 1 back strap, 1 hind quarter, 1 shoulder, neck meat, and some scraps for the grinder and dogs. but definitely not what I hold myself to. Tagged out, bitter sweet. Here’s him in velvet, then dead in his bed.


Great deer congrats 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## HunterJake22 (Oct 14, 2014)

vsmorgantown said:


> Congrats on another beautiful buck Jake great season! Now start coyote trapping/hunting. Way to go man.


Thank you I appreciate it!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

peacemaker68 said:


> Here he is! Nice 7 point. He came in cruising to 15 yards. Got the tactacam rolling and drawn just in time to stop him in a lane. I shot and he ran off acting not even hit. After a few second he started spinning and crashing around. Ended up dying just 50 yards from the stand. Got the back of the lungs and the liver. Could’ve been a few inches forward but dead deer so I’m not complaining! Finally got it done after a bunch of close calls these last few days! Definitely one of the prettiest mornings I’ve ever sat in the woods, nice buck to top it off!
> View attachment 866206
> 
> View attachment 866207
> ...


Nice buck and great pics. Congrats


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

grouse25 said:


> Definitely a vote for millennium ladder stands. Sat 12 hours in one Friday and it was the most comfortable hunt I’ve ever had. I’ve did plenty of all day sits on the ground with a gun but can’t last in the tree. Well worth the money if it kept me on stand all day.
> 
> I did get on the board yesterday in Roscommon county. Cell cam caught a pretty cool pic after I shot too.
> View attachment 866222
> ...


Great buck! Congrats


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

HunterJake22 said:


> following up from my deer last night. shot a big 9. I hit him a touch back because he was quartered away. He acted like a gut it. Two big leaps and then SLOWLY walking off. Bedded down probably 60 yards from impact. Got up. Bedded down again. I backed out til first light. I found him in that bed this morning. Yotes found him first and made quick work. I am disappointed to say the least. He had a giant beautiful body. I still managed to get 1 back strap, 1 hind quarter, 1 shoulder, neck meat, and some scraps for the grinder and dogs. but definitely not what I hold myself to. Tagged out, bitter sweet. Here’s him in velvet, then dead in his bed.


Congrats 👏


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Congrats gang. Way to get ur dun.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Well no recovery on yesterdays buck. This has not happened in years but I took a chip shot for granted and hit side of ground blind with the limb right at the end of the stroke.
Stay on your toes out there!
Passed a few small bucks, dnf this morning. Tried to locate arrow again with no luck.
Spent an hour on the phone trying to get a tracker out, those guys must be busy.
With the lack of blood, we did grid search for around 4 hours.
I hate the outcome but I am satisfied I exhaust all efforts to locate this deer.
Congrats to all that scored today!
Back at it in AM for redemption!


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Good luck, hope you get him !
> Flight


Of all the bucks I've seen and didn't get a shot at are the ones I want to. But hey , it's still has been a great bow season.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm back in da blind since 1,snow is nice. Let's see what happens, it's game time. Gonna have east wind for Monday and Tuesday not good, will be doing a natural blind tomorrow for east wind. Good luck and be SAFE and shoot by sight and walk by faith.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

aacosta said:


> View attachment 866199
> 
> Story later, work to do


Congrats


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

peacemaker68 said:


> Here he is! Nice 7 point. He came in cruising to 15 yards. Got the tactacam rolling and drawn just in time to stop him in a lane. I shot and he ran off acting not even hit. After a few second he started spinning and crashing around. Ended up dying just 50 yards from the stand. Got the back of the lungs and the liver. Could’ve been a few inches forward but dead deer so I’m not complaining! Finally got it done after a bunch of close calls these last few days! Definitely one of the prettiest mornings I’ve ever sat in the woods, nice buck to top it off!
> View attachment 866206
> 
> View attachment 866207
> ...


Nice. Congrats


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

grouse25 said:


> Definitely a vote for millennium ladder stands. Sat 12 hours in one Friday and it was the most comfortable hunt I’ve ever had. I’ve did plenty of all day sits on the ground with a gun but can’t last in the tree. Well worth the money if it kept me on stand all day.
> 
> I did get on the board yesterday in Roscommon county. Cell cam caught a pretty cool pic after I shot too.
> View attachment 866222
> ...


Awesome pics 
Congrats


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

HunterJake22 said:


> following up from my deer last night. shot a big 9. I hit him a touch back because he was quartered away. He acted like a gut it. Two big leaps and then SLOWLY walking off. Bedded down probably 60 yards from impact. Got up. Bedded down again. I backed out til first light. I found him in that bed this morning. Yotes found him first and made quick work. I am disappointed to say the least. He had a giant beautiful body. I still managed to get 1 back strap, 1 hind quarter, 1 shoulder, neck meat, and some scraps for the grinder and dogs. but definitely not what I hold myself to. Tagged out, bitter sweet. Here’s him in velvet, then dead in his bed.


Bummer Great buck.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

HunterJake22 said:


> following up from my deer last night. shot a big 9. I hit him a touch back because he was quartered away. He acted like a gut it. Two big leaps and then SLOWLY walking off. Bedded down probably 60 yards from impact. Got up. Bedded down again. I backed out til first light. I found him in that bed this morning. Yotes found him first and made quick work. I am disappointed to say the least. He had a giant beautiful body. I still managed to get 1 back strap, 1 hind quarter, 1 shoulder, neck meat, and some scraps for the grinder and dogs. but definitely not what I hold myself to. Tagged out, bitter sweet. Here’s him in velvet, then dead in his bed.


That’s a big 9! Congrats!


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

grouse25 said:


> Definitely a vote for millennium ladder stands. Sat 12 hours in one Friday and it was the most comfortable hunt I’ve ever had. I’ve did plenty of all day sits on the ground with a gun but can’t last in the tree. Well worth the money if it kept me on stand all day.
> 
> I did get on the board yesterday in Roscommon county. Cell cam caught a pretty cool pic after I shot too.
> View attachment 866222
> ...


Beautiful buck & photos!


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

Well guys, officially tagged out with my 2nd biggest buck ever. He came in quick as the first time I saw him was 25 yards. 
Had to shoot over a branch but made it happen.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Gone_Hunting said:


> Well guys, officially tagged out with my 2nd biggest buck ever. He came in quick as the first time I saw him was 25 yards.
> Had to shoot over a branch but made it happen.


Congratulations that’s a beauty. You smoked him with a great shot.


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

vsmorgantown said:


> Congratulations that’s a beauty. You smoked him with a great shot.


Thank you. He made it about 60 yards and crashed.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats to all you critter gittters today!!! Way to get it done before Tuesday!


----------



## HitFactor (Oct 19, 2021)

aacosta said:


> View attachment 866199
> 
> Story later, work to do


Nice buck. How's your dog?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Gone_Hunting said:


> Well guys, officially tagged out with my 2nd biggest buck ever. He came in quick as the first time I saw him was 25 yards.
> Had to shoot over a branch but made it happen.


Well done. Congrats


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

This is it the last bow hunt of 2022, same tree I was in last night unfortunately I jumped 3 or 4 on the walk in. It sure would be nice to loose a arrow on my last bow hunt of the year. It’s been a tough one with our woods being select cut this spring but I know it will make for better hunting in the years to come. Good luck to everyone out there this afternoon, let’s punch some holes !
Flight


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Been back at it since about 2:30 back in the stand I made my first bow sit of year in to make my last. Real good NW wind spot in a pinch east of good bedding between beans and wheat! Finger feels a might itchy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chappy410 (Sep 20, 2014)

peacemaker68 said:


> Here he is! Nice 7 point. He came in cruising to 15 yards. Got the tactacam rolling and drawn just in time to stop him in a lane. I shot and he ran off acting not even hit. After a few second he started spinning and crashing around. Ended up dying just 50 yards from the stand. Got the back of the lungs and the liver. Could’ve been a few inches forward but dead deer so I’m not complaining! Finally got it done after a bunch of close calls these last few days! Definitely one of the prettiest mornings I’ve ever sat in the woods, nice buck to top it off!
> View attachment 866206
> 
> View attachment 866207
> ...


Congratulations on a beautiful buck. Pictures are fantastic.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Didn’t hunt today. Waiting for a dog for tracking.


----------



## Crazy Bird Hunter (Jun 23, 2005)

HunterJake22 said:


> following up from my deer last night. shot a big 9. I hit him a touch back because he was quartered away. He acted like a gut it. Two big leaps and then SLOWLY walking off. Bedded down probably 60 yards from impact. Got up. Bedded down again. I backed out til first light. I found him in that bed this morning. Yotes found him first and made quick work. I am disappointed to say the least. He had a giant beautiful body. I still managed to get 1 back strap, 1 hind quarter, 1 shoulder, neck meat, and some scraps for the grinder and dogs. but definitely not what I hold myself to. Tagged out, bitter sweet. Here’s him in velvet, then dead in his bed.


Congrats. Sucks about the yotes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Back in my small woodlot spot. Not real high hopes, but I'm trying to leave some gun spots alone. Speaking of squeaky stands, this millennium hang on is probably gonna cost me a deer. I thought maybe the upper V was the culprit so I brought a ratchet strap tonight, and that didn't take care of my issue.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

p
Sure been a slow day but I'm here till dark.


----------



## Crazy Bird Hunter (Jun 23, 2005)

Gone_Hunting said:


> Well guys, officially tagged out with my 2nd biggest buck ever. He came in quick as the first time I saw him was 25 yards.
> Had to shoot over a branch but made it happen.


Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

grouse25 said:


> Definitely a vote for millennium ladder stands. Sat 12 hours in one Friday and it was the most comfortable hunt I’ve ever had. I’ve did plenty of all day sits on the ground with a gun but can’t last in the tree. Well worth the money if it kept me on stand all day.
> 
> I did get on the board yesterday in Roscommon county. Cell cam caught a pretty cool pic after I shot too.
> View attachment 866222
> ...


Congrats!! That’s a great buck! An awesome cell cam pic too!! No question where you hit him!! 

Sounds like I need to buy Millennium stands next! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

I've been in since 3:00. First ever sit in this stand. Got a good feeling!


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Groundsize said:


> Didn’t hunt today. Waiting for a dog for tracking.


Still in Iowa? Good luck either way


----------



## HitFactor (Oct 19, 2021)

bigbucks160 said:


> Agree with all above, Tradition are quite and sturdy. Honestly only drawbacks are height they come in and the seat does not flip up so if you stand you are away from the tree.


You can get 41" extensions for Family Tradition ladder stands


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

At The Vines. Co-op friend saw The Big Unit next door last night. Last swing at it.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Been in since around 2:30. Small piece of private, letting the main piece go until Tuesday. Don’t have high exceptions tonight but there’s snow and I’m in a traditional buck cruising area. 

Congrats on all the great deer! Yotes suck. 











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

Found him quick. Half way decent story, I'll do a write up. Congrats to all who scored. And I'm not being funny, look at what I found on the track!


----------



## grouse25 (Dec 28, 2010)

dewy6068 said:


> Congrats!! That’s a great buck! An awesome cell cam pic too!! No question where you hit him!!
> 
> Sounds like I need to buy Millennium stands next!
> 
> ...


Only downside on the millenniums is they are very heavy. Not something you want to be moving around very often. But they definitely have the seats on there ladder stands dialed in for comfort. I’m only 5’ 8” though. My uncle is 6 foot and says there hang ons are too short. The ladder isn’t as bad for him because you can stretch out more with the foot rest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

6 dnfs, if my son hadn’t killed a buck in the youth season. I would take this donkey home with me…


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

What's the story with all of these balloons everywhere in the woods?


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

grouse25 said:


> Only downside on the millenniums is they are very heavy. Not something you want to be moving around very often. But they definitely have the seats on there ladder stands dialed in for comfort. I’m only 5’ 8” though. My uncle is 6 foot and says there hang ons are too short. The ladder isn’t as bad for him because you can stretch out more with the foot rest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I love my Millenium M50 hang on stands. I’m 5’10’ so I’m sure it would be very comfortable. These are all on Private land in well established spots. Once it’s there it will stay for good. Don’t care how heavy it is! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Tried so hard put a brow on that right side


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

I need to be careful not to mistake my tea for my pee. Its dark in this box blind.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

rz6x59 said:


> I need to be careful not to mistake my tea for my pee. Its dark in this box blind.
> View attachment 866290


Done that with a spitter not sure what's worse


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

I got down at 2:15 to go in...









Remembered a few minutes ago to delete my pics from the camera and found this...Ugh.


----------



## Crazy Bird Hunter (Jun 23, 2005)

JohnnyB87 said:


> View attachment 866280
> 
> 
> Found him quick. Half way decent story, I'll do a write up. Congrats to all who scored. And I'm not being funny, look at what I found on the track!
> ...


Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I just had 4 DnF’s go by me at 30 yards, one was a toad, that puts me at 14 for the night and not a antler among them !
Flight


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

JohnnyB87 said:


> View attachment 866280
> 
> 
> Found him quick. Half way decent story, I'll do a write up. Congrats to all who scored. And I'm not being funny, look at what I found on the track!
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

JohnnyB87 said:


> View attachment 866280
> 
> 
> Found him quick. Half way decent story, I'll do a write up. Congrats to all who scored. And I'm not being funny, look at what I found on the track!
> ...


Congrats Johnny’s. Looks like you know all the hotspots. 🤫


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

HunterJake22 said:


> following up from my deer last night. shot a big 9. I hit him a touch back because he was quartered away. He acted like a gut it. Two big leaps and then SLOWLY walking off. Bedded down probably 60 yards from impact. Got up. Bedded down again. I backed out til first light. I found him in that bed this morning. Yotes found him first and made quick work. I am disappointed to say the least. He had a giant beautiful body. I still managed to get 1 back strap, 1 hind quarter, 1 shoulder, neck meat, and some scraps for the grinder and dogs. but definitely not what I hold myself to. Tagged out, bitter sweet. Here’s him in velvet, then dead in his bed.


Nice buck Jake. I was joking with you last night about looking for balloons. So I shoot a little buck this morning, and on the track what do I find!? A damn balloon.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Craves said:


> I got down at 2:15 to go in...
> View attachment 866293
> 
> 
> ...


At least he didn’t steal it


----------



## Dead Ringer (3 mo ago)

Matt3ddsteel said:


> What's the story with all of these balloons everywhere in the woods?


I’m wondering the same thing. I’m new to this forum, so I’m not sure what all the balloon references are about. ??


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

4 pt putting on a show for the ladies


----------



## HunterJake22 (Oct 14, 2014)

JohnnyB87 said:


> Nice buck Jake. I was joking with you last night about looking for balloons. So I shoot a little buck this morning, and on the track what do I find!? A damn balloon.


I’m gonna need GPS coordinates to said balloon for next year😂🤝


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

HunterJake22 said:


> I’m gonna need GPS coordinates to said balloon for next year😂🤝


Just ask the DNR, they have em now!! Honestly Jake you wouldn't be happy with these bucks out here in this neighborhood. Too many killers on the block! Again great deer, that 9 is a stud


----------



## HunterJake22 (Oct 14, 2014)

JohnnyB87 said:


> Just ask the DNR, they have em now!! Honestly Jake you wouldn't be happy with these bucks out here in this neighborhood. Too many killers on the block! Again great deer, that 9 is a stud


I appreciate the kind words. Good luck the rest of the year🤝


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

I didn't see a hair today. Got down about noon and took a little stroll through the section as I don't think I will be back there until next year. Went through some thick stuff I've only hunted the edge of. Found a buck bed and about 10 feet away from it....yup a frigging balloon no bs.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

